
Faster Fractals with Multi-Threaded WebAssembly - based2
https://blog.scottlogic.com/2019/07/15/multithreaded-webassembly.html
======
Lerc
Is there any word on when this will be on other broswers?

~~~
sp332
There are still 14 issues blocking the MVP version of enabling Shared Array
Buffers in Firefox by default.
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1477743](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1477743)
And two of those are "design" tasks that don't even count the implementation
work yet.

You can enable the feature manually by toggling
javascript.options.shared_memory in about:config.

~~~
londons_explore
Summary:. Shared Array buffers, used by multithreaded webassembly, can be used
in combination with a spectre attack to read the memory of the Firefox
renderer process.

If that renderer has also loaded your Google/Facebook cookies, that's a really
big problem, since the attacker can now read all your email or post rude
things on your mum's wall.

Chrome has solved this with site isolation - every domain gets its own
renderer process.

It's a lot of work to do the same in Firefox. And the performance and memory
impact of site isolation is pretty big.

